# Browning wasp?



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello.

The Wasp is a very cool bow. If it looks intact and you can get it for a song, why not? 

If this is your first recurve and the 45# draw weight prevents you from the comfortable repetition in the many months needed to hump the learning curve, you can always pick up one of the inexpensive takedowns (Samick Polaris, Sage, Journey and the like) with a considerably lighter draw weight that will allow you to catch your technique for later transference to the heavier Wasp. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=388848
Good read on draw weight.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1588147
Good read on first recurve. 

Camera's "_Shooting the Stickbow_" ... fantastic, inexpensive, comprehensive book on basic/advanced archery technique, equipment, aiming, tuning, arrows, strings, repairs.

Good luck.


----------



## mstella (Mar 27, 2014)

Bscott, browning wasps are great bows and underrated.
I have one that's 48lb. I also have been through many recurves ranging from black widows, super k's, checkmates and the list goes on. A well tuned wasp will shoot with all of them. Those skinny tips and working limbs will smoke an arrow. 
Your about my size and draw length. You will have no problem with that bow. 
Wasps like a little higher arrow off the shelf. I split a small piece of cedar shaft, placed on shelf, then a piece of Velcro over that for the rug. A bear weather rest also works well on them. 
That price range is about right. Make sure the limbs are straight and the tips are good. 
Get ya good string also. Some go with a skinny string with padded loops. 
I make my own B50's for all my older bows. 
Great little bows. You won't regret it.


----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

mstella said:


> Bscott, browning wasps are great bows and underrated.
> I have one that's 48lb. I also have been through many recurves ranging from black widows, super k's, checkmates and the list goes on. A well tuned wasp will shoot with all of them. Those skinny tips and working limbs will smoke an arrow.
> Your about my size and draw length. You will have no problem with that bow.
> Wasps like a little higher arrow off the shelf. I split a small piece of cedar shaft, placed on shelf, then a piece of Velcro over that for the rug. A bear weather rest also works well on them.
> ...


What arrow set-up are you using?


----------



## mstella (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm shooting GT 15/35's trads cut at 28.5 with 125 grains up front. 
My 35/55's act a tad stiff.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Jump on it. The Wasp is a fast shooting bow, and very under rated by collectors. Don't let it get away from you. To answer your question of some thing to hunt with, a definite YES,..... Some thing to learn on ,...... not so much. Is this a "first traditional bow"? If it is, you will have a more difficult time learning with a 45# bow. It can be, and has been done, but learning on a 30# to 35# bow will allow you to develop good form and technique without straining. Good luck, and keep asking questions, we are here to help.:thumbs_up


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have an old Wasp like that only mine is a 40#'er. I personally think that there are much better options for your first bow. The Samick Sage comes to mind at about $140 new.


----------

